# Woodriver handplanes any good?



## BannorToys (Dec 12, 2013)

I was on the woodcraft website and I came across the brand Wood River. They make all sorts of stuff but I was interested in their hand planes. Does anyone have any experience with these? How do they compare with the elite brands like Lie Nelson, etc? Any observations would be appreciated. I am looking to buy about 4 new planes and these are priced better than Veritas and Lie Nelson. I'm not one to sacrifice quality to save on price but I'm also not one to overpay based solely on brand so any thoughts about Woodriver hand planes would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/brand/230
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/brand/417


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

There are quite a few reviews for a few different Wood River planes in the reviews section. Just look under "All Reviews" and there's a link for "Hand Planes". I saw 3 or 4 on the first two pages and from what I've seen they get pretty good reviews consistently. I don't own any currently but I've decided that they're the one I'll go with when I purchase my first "new" hand plane. Hopefully some that own one will chime in as to their fit & finish as compared to the top tier planes.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Why I gave them a try, he has other tutorials on them as well. I have the 4 1/2 and really like it but I have no experience with the other high dollar planes for comparison. No question if I buy another "new" plane, they will be looked at first on a cost/quality basis.


----------



## PaulJerome (Feb 4, 2010)

I own a #4 and #6 and they get the job done, however, I also own several Lee Valley and Lie Nielson planes. As starters you can't go wrong with the Wood River, but if I were to do it again, I'd only buy the LV and LN. No comparison as to fit and finish. They're really not that much more than the Wood River and you will be much happier with your purchase. My Wood Rivers are now the beater planes.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I own a #4 and #6 and they get the job done, however, I also own several Lee Valley and Lie Nielson planes. As starters you can t go wrong with the Wood River, but if I were to do it again, I d only buy the LV and LN. No comparison as to fit and finish. They re really not that much more than the Wood River and you will be much happier with your purchase. My Wood Rivers are now the beater planes.
> 
> - PaulJerome


I'd go in one of two directions….Lie Nielsen/Veritas level, or toward some nice older Bailey, Bedrock, Millers Falls, or Record planes.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> I was on the woodcraft website and I came across the brand Wood River. They make all sorts of stuff but I was interested in their hand planes. Does anyone have any experience with these? How do they compare with the elite brands like Lie Nelson, etc? Any observations would be appreciated. I am looking to buy about 4 new planes and these are priced better than Veritas and Lie Nelson. I m not one to sacrifice quality to save on price but I m also not one to overpay based solely on brand so any thoughts about Woodriver hand planes would be awesome. Thanks!
> 
> - Jesse


Yes they are.

I have a couple or three planes ranging from a #3 to #8 set of type 11 Stanley's to most of the LN and a good selection of LV bench planes. In addition to a full set of Woodriver bench planes including the #!. Other than the depth adjustment having a little more slack than the LN but less than the Stanley's if I were blindfolded I doubt I could tell the difference between a Woodriver and a LN at a greater rate than chance.

If you just want to work wood there ain't nothing wrong with a Woodriver plane. If you want bing but do not want to spend 5+ Large on a plane then the the LN's are a good working plane with a little bing. LV just makes a good innovative tool. Old Stanley's are good if you like to fiddle with tools and you have a little Scottish blood coursing through your body.

They all can be good. Of course as always with all things wood…YMMV.

ken


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

The only planes worth anything are Norris and Spiers Ayr infill planes. I don't have any. I'm worthless. I get by with crusty Baileys and a LV block plane. The Woodriver planes look nice. The irons look decent. I doubt sorting them out would be any more of a hassle than refurbishing a Bailey. I suspect a lot less of a hassle. Now if only I could get a Norris A5 I could be somebody.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Had a #4 V3 for over a year, not bad right out of the box. Need to wipe off all that oil they pack them in. The iron will need a wee bit of a hone and then a strop. Was a tad bit too heavy for me, went back to the lighter vintage Millers Falls.

Not really anything bad about them, about the same as a Bedrock style of smoother.


----------



## Florida_Jim (Jul 10, 2010)

I recently bought the #92 low angle jack plane, and two extra blades. An extra 25 degree, and the 40 degree.
so far I love the plane. It's very well made.


----------



## BannorToys (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks for the feedback everyone. Lots of different opinions, but it sounds like they are a respectable brand to start with. Honestly I do most of my work with power tools, the new planes are mostly for handling boards too big for my planer or quick adjustments for a tennon and things like that. I think I'll buy a #4 and see how I like it before jumping into Woodriver for all of my planes.

Thanks again guys, good feedback!


----------

